# Allison Trans issues not shifting, temp high



## lakeozark (Jun 14, 2011)

HELP!  

Note:  Had replaced 2 Starter batteries several days before this trip. 

I purchased a 1998 Monaco Diplomat with 275hp Cummins and Allison 6 speed.  We drove about 100 miles this past weekend to Branson, Missouri.  A combination of problems showed their ugly heads.  The Tach was very erratic going from 0 to 2000rpm during our trip (55mph-60mph).  When the tach read 0 the "Alt Charge" dash light came on. Also a "check trans" dash light came on.  Not certain if this dash light came on when trans temp was high or not.  The dash volt meter read 12 volts most of the trip but then started reading 10 volts.  When slowing to stop at a stop light the transmission jerked then seemed to lack any power.  The trans would shift but seemed to slip.  The trans shifter showed "4" and could not get to "6".  The trans temp gauge went to about 250 degrees.

I drove the MH to a Cummins dealer.  Turned key off and shifter would not go into "N" or shift at all.  Thus not able to start.  The door step would not move thus batteries very low.  The dealer placed batteries on charge.  Today called dealer who said they found one of the alternator wires loose and/or not connected at all.  They connected, started and said the tach now reads proper and the volt meter reading 13.5 volts.

All of this long dissertation to ask.  Could a very low battery also cause the transmission problems above?    http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/images/emoticons/icon_smile_question.gif:question:


----------



## Allison Expert (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: Allison Trans issues not shifting, temp high

Hi Lakeozark...Most Definatly the batteries can cause those problems you described.  If the batteries are low on voltage and/or bad, then not only is the engine computer not getting enough power to do what it needs to do but also the trans computer, along with all the other electricle circuits on the MH chassis.  Along with charging the batteries, did they test them as well to make sure they were still good and would hold a charge??  Many times I have seen batteries get replaced that may have a charge, but not able to take and hold a charge.


----------



## Sima (May 2, 2022)

Plagiarism is the only issue you should be careful about. When you order an article online, it must be 100% free of plagiarism. With dissertations, you cannot afford any risks.


----------



## Sima (May 4, 2022)

The dissertation is a difficult academic work and the use of plagiarism could seriously affect my academic performance. Impeccable quality was for me the most important reason why I turned to the dissertation service in order to fulfill the main requirement of academic work - its uniqueness. The final draft of the dissertation was fully consistent with my previous work with an expert and the discussions I had with a mentor. To achieve the best dissertation writing standards, you always need to cooperate with a professional and then success is guaranteed. The process of writing a dissertation online is completely confidential, so no one knew about the help I received.


----------

